# DIY CO2 Questions



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

So I've gotten ahold of a 28 gal tank that I'm using as a freshwater nursery for my plants that are out growing my 12 gal. I was actually thinking about stocking it with fish eventually, but I'm playing with a new substrate. My 12 gal is using Fluval stratum which promotes mildly acidic water, it's pH is ~ 6.6 - 6.8. I decided to try fluorite for the 28 gal as it's cheaper but doesn't influence pH so that tank is sitting @ pH 7.8. So I was considering CO2 injection to lower the pH. After doing some research I've been playing with the idea of DIY CO2...

The questions....

1. To anyone's knowledge, is there anyway to work a valve into a DIY system to adjust flow of CO2 without blowing up the reactor from back up pressure? Or is there a reaction vessel that anyone knows of that can handle pressure build up?

2. Anyone with a DIY CO2 injection system, how do you deal with the pH fluctuations with the DIY system and have your fish survive the changes? Since you can't control the flow rate of the CO2, and the production of CO2 will slow down as you run out of sugar, the pH will be less stable than a pressurized CO2 system.

Thanks in advance for any advice,

Dz


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd say buy yourself a pressurized CO2 system and call it a day. Less hassle.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

+1throw a Ph controller on it and sit back


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

+1. I never bothered messing with the DIY crap. Initial cost of the regulator, cylinder, and diffuser/reactor is somewhat pricey, but it ends up being cheaper in the long run. Less than 20 bucks every 6ish months to refill your cylinder. 

Be sure to get a drop checker and 4DKH solution(or make your own). They definitely help a lot....also make sure you get good circulation in your tank to distribute it evenly


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

alright bud ill break it down. All of the issues and questions you asked are all of the flaws with a DIY setup. You dont have precise control of..well anything. In the end it is cheaper but takes up more of your time. For me, planted tankes are very high maintenance and require constant adjustments. I cant imagine tinkering with a DYI setup on top of what I already do. In the end you will switch over, so save yourself the headache.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Try Flourish Excel instead of DIY CO2. Use as directed. But it can wilt vals and some other plants. So just use less.


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

I was hoping to save money with the DIY CO2. Conceptually it sounds great but my overall impression is that it's too unstable...pH fluctuation, no regulation of flow, etc. I suppose I'll invest in a pressurized system after some saving, and use the larger tank for my plant nursery for now.

I wish I could just place my 12 gal into the 28 gal to give the fish more room to play around in, but the 12 gal is my 1st set up ever, stable, and the fish seem so happy since the plants filled in.

Oh well.... and I'm also using Flourish Excel for my 12 gal, all the plants are doing great including the crypts.

Thanks again,
Dz


----------

